# bio orb life aquariums?



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

any one have one of these? the square 'box' type? and if so are they any good? 
i saw a fish the other day in fish store that i fell in love with, although i have completely forgotten what they are called and have not seen one before or since that one! damn it! 
was not like any fish i have seen before
am going back to see if they can inform me a bit more! 
but want to know if these tanks are any good???


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> any one have one of these? the square 'box' type? and if so are they any good?
> i saw a fish the other day in fish store that i fell in love with, although i have completely forgotten what they are called and have not seen one before or since that one! damn it!
> was not like any fish i have seen before
> am going back to see if they can inform me a bit more!
> but want to know if these tanks are any good???



Not used one, but they look fine to me. The bi-orb stuff is generally well made and designed.

They are generally a "beginner" aquarium, ie small and include most of the bits you need.

You aren't going to get a huge stock in them, but if you are after a stylish aquarium to add to your house rather than a large quantity of fish or large species then I would have thought they would be fine!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

the "bi-orbs" range aren't too good as they tend to have a small surface area compared to the volume so there is less gas exchange, meaning that you can't stock as many fish.

They're still good, attractive tanks though. :no1:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a baby Biorb, which I love. I keep my fighter, and 3 snails in it. But, don't be fooled by the pics on the box! The pics make it look super stylish, which it is if you have a suitable place for it. The airline, airpump, and cable (and my heater cable since I use it for tropical) could look really untidy if I didn't have mine in the corner of my kitchen worktop. The pics on the box make it look super neat and tidy sitting on a side table or a desk, and somehow running with no electricity supply! Cheeky beggars.

Other thing as well, is that you can't put the light on a timer switch, cos the airpump and light go to one adapter, so you only need one socket. So you have to mind and turn it on/off manually. 

You'll need to buy a seperate heater if you plan to use it for tropical.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i only want one fish in it anyway so surface area shouldnt be a problem 
thanks guys i think ill get one they the only ones ive seen that look good!
although they are pretty expensive! 
end up costing me about £400 for one fish :lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

They do look really nice. New take on the traditional goldfish bowl.

I had a similar issue with my fighter, which was why I bought the Baby Biorb. He had been kept with danios, but after a while he seemed to change his mind about it and he killed a few fish, and he wasn't happy so I ended up having to get something for him to be alone in, and the Biorb was actually the cheapest solution, cos I didn't have to buy seperate filter, gravel etc. So he ended up costing me an extra £60. He was only £3 when we got him!! The things we do for our pets!


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

I use to own a Large Bi-Orb, Although it did look nice, I found I was limited to what I could have in it, Your adviced not to use normal gravel instead you need to use the bi-orb special gravel which is a pain in the ass to keep clean, 

I found I was pretty limited to what type of fish I could keep, I was intrested in chorydoras (however they spelt) but a bi-orb is not a suitible home for them, 

So after 2 years of it, I packed it up. Was good as a starter aquarium and there looks are pretty awesome espeically if they are tucked nicely in the corner of the room, however I wasnt to keen.

But you got to hand it to the 12 yr old kid who designed it  Apparently he designed it for a competition and they choose his design.

EDIT: Just to add, I found that during any power cuts, the airline tubeing would fill with water and get into the pump (Was pain in ass) and would take around 24 hours until the water cleared and the air was flowing properly again. Then you have the fact the its plastic tank, Although it has its pro's such as its tougher than glass, you also have a con in which is scratches very easily.

You say its going to be £400 to set it up and includeing the fish, If I was you I would look around at other tanks,


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Stexual said:


> I use to own a Large Bi-Orb, Although it did look nice, I found I was limited to what I could have in it, Your adviced not to use normal gravel instead you need to use the bi-orb special gravel which is a pain in the ass to keep clean,
> 
> I found I was pretty limited to what type of fish I could keep, I was intrested in chorydoras (however they spelt) but a bi-orb is not a suitible home for them,
> 
> ...


 
well the large ones are about £300 i think and the fishy i like is about £70
is that expensive for a fish!? i cant stand a boring ordinary tank though! 
had them before and they just dont look good really, esp with my one display fish lol. 
anyone have any ideas on cheaper good looking tanks then?! 
and NOT a actual round bio orb....i hate them


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

The fluval edge is a stylish tank that seems to be appearing everywhere at the moment, they are about £90 so much cheaper than the biorb. Not a big surface area, same as the biorb and I think they hold around the same amount of water, there isnt much about them on the net at the moment.


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

i have a bi-orb its a nice looking tank, filled with guppies (they breed like mad lol)


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> The fluval edge is a stylish tank that seems to be appearing everywhere at the moment, they are about £90 so much cheaper than the biorb. Not a big surface area, same as the biorb and I think they hold around the same amount of water, there isnt much about them on the net at the moment.


they have these for sale down my local shop. very stylish tanks indeed, 80 quid there.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

bi-orbs are cool but shop around. I have seen the Biorb 30 for £40 in garden centres and the 60 for £70. Which is much cheaper than other places.

With reguards to stocking. As has been said, you arnt going to be able to have a decent sized community. 

Totally up to you though.


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


>


if i had to choose between the two i would definately pick this over the bio-orb. just my personal preference anyway.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

biOrb Life - biOrb Shop

i still really like these though! not the round bioorbs, i hate them anyway, but these are seriously nice, saw them in the shop the other day all set up


----------



## Sorby (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm currently cycling a 60l life, and so far so good. As long as you stick to the rules and don't over stock then they're great. I'm planning to put some shrimp, african dwarf frogs and a school of tetra's in mine.

As someone mentioned, the cables aren't great. The filter tube is from the bottom, but the light and heater are from the top. I got mine in black though, so it nicely hides the black heater cable and the clear light cable. Had I got it in red or white it would have been different though.

As for cost, I’m not sure where you are looking, but there's a website via google shopping that sells the 30l, 45l and 60l for £179, £199 and £229 respectively. With a free non-biorb heater.

As for the fluval edge, they had these in our local pets at home for £90 while I was looking at the biorbs. I decided against it though. They look bigger on the photos than they are. I didn't like the tiny access hole, and fitting a heater didn't look the neatest job in the world either.


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Bi-orb Life 30 in white. Cost us £209 I think!

Lovely looking tank but a pain to do water changes as the top hole is sooo tiny!

We have 5 guppies in ours at the moment and they are doing great.


----------

